# what dx code for venipuncture pain in arm?



## GAcoder (Jun 17, 2016)

What dx code would you use for arm pain due to venipuncture?
Thank you


----------



## ens555 (Sep 24, 2016)

*x*

I would code arm pain;  diagnosis is not stated as complication. I would not expect it to be stated as complication either.

ens555


----------

